# Newbie From Oregon



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello BigDawg.

I have been to Eugene, Oregon. Rains a lot there.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mtndewluvr (Oct 28, 2012)

Welcome BigDawg...now that you've got a package installed, you should consider making several bait hives (or swarm lures...same thing) and see if you can catch you some free bees. They should be just about ready to start in your area if they haven't already...Good Times!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site! Good luck with the girls. I am three weeks into my 4 package experience.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Howdey from Pa. and welcome


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Proskene (Mar 15, 2013)

Grew up in Grants Pass. . I can think of no better place to beekeep than in Oregon. Wild Blackberries alone will keep the girls busy.


----------



## BigDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

Proskene said:


> Grew up in Grants Pass. . I can think of no better place to beekeep than in Oregon. Wild Blackberries alone will keep the girls busy.


Thanks everyone for your kind welcome! Yes, I think the girls will be pretty happy here--we're on 120 acres 30 mins SE of Eugene. TONS of wild blackberries (too many! lol) and the property was a commune back in the 60's so there are 50 or so fruit trees here, mostly cherry, apple, and pear. I was out yesterday walking nearby the hive and I saw lots of bees on the new apple blossoms--definitely a treat to see the girls in action!

BD


----------



## BigDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

mtndewluvr said:


> Welcome BigDawg...now that you've got a package installed, you should consider making several bait hives (or swarm lures...same thing) and see if you can catch you some free bees. They should be just about ready to start in your area if they haven't already...Good Times!


I looked into some plans over the weekend for building traps, and I just picked up some lemongrass oil on Friday. I'm hoping to build a few traps today and tomorrow and get the up ASAP!

BD


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Do you have turkey’s on your place? I may need to come down and show you a couple swarm traps.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome to the site


----------

